# 2016 maximums for CPP



## Dogger1953 (Dec 14, 2012)

Now that CRA has released the 2016 YMPE as being $54,900: http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/nwsrm/rlss/menu-eng.html , it's possible to calculate the maximum CPP retirement pension as $1,092.50 and the maximum contribution as $2,544.30 (employee) or $5,088.60 (self-employed).


----------

